# FS;Fishes



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

all fishes eating pellets, flake, and mysis
downsizing my collection

3" Yellowfin Fairy Wrasse $50
3" Purple firefish $25
5" Hawaiian male bluethroat trigger $60
3" Mandarin Dragonet goby $25
4" Hawaiin Powder grey tang $60
4" Melinarus wrasse $35
3" Aussie Golden Rhomboid wrasse $200
3" Powder Brown Tang $30
3" African Exquisite male wrasse $50
2" Red Scooter Blenny $15

sorry, no pics, pick up only, thx


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

go Canucks! bump


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

changed some prices...


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

bump... bump...


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

everone gone for holidays?


----------



## 300g (Sep 24, 2010)

not mine!!


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

how come this pretty purple firefish is so cheap ?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

will the Hawaiian male bluethroat trigger kill my loin fishes


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

tell ur trigger lion is the king of jungle  respect  put it in a diff tank


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

un fourtionitly i only have 1 125 gal preditor tank


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

ps sent interested in fish


----------

